# See it happen, inside the combustion chamber



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

This is really cool! Granted, it is a L-head/flathead engine. But being a Briggs engine is it really cool to see the combustion process slowed down enough. You can even see the combustion flow into and out of the combustion chamber.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I actually posted this video a while back. It's cool all right!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

In my motorcycle days, I peaked inside combustion chambers all the time to fine tune jetting, needle valve clip position, and low end mixture adjustments with a Gunson Colortune. See-thru spark plug. Blue flame is good, orange flame needs adjustment..... Don't really use it much any more on something like a customers 1050 Cub Cadet that runs 6MPH WOT, but you can make an 850 Norton Commando a wicked machine with it




























https://www.amazon.com/Gunson-G4074-Colortune-Single-Plug/dp/B0012MB4VE


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM..... You probably can understand everything this guy is saying perfectly, but here in MS, he might as well be speaking Martian

After spending 20 years in the South, I struggle to understand guys from NJ, but I know exactly what "All Y'all means" (that's the plural for your basic Y'all)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

HUH?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

"Y'all" means just you..... "All Y'all" means everybody....

"How Y'all doing?".... How are YOU?
"How all Y'all doing?".... How is EVERYBODY?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was just showing off my ability to speak American and Canadian. Your Huh is our Eh!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot the funny face thingy....


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

The great white north versions are:

Youse, singlular
Youse guys, plural

Never saw the Gunson Colortune before, cool. Could be handy for tuning my ice bike, GN400 single.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I was just showing off my ability to speak American and Canadian. Your Huh is our Eh!


Big difference between American and Southern lingo.... Southern is much more complex. I'm blessed with the joy of being married to Southern woman to act as an interpreter...


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

What youse guys need is da midwest translator:





I myself, don need a translator,....er no? Gotta pop a brew, watch da Pack.

Wisconsin specific speak:
Stop and Go Light, means traffic light
Davenport, means couch, usually in the room you never use
Front room, where the davenport is, family doesn't go there
Bubbler, means water fountain
You goin er no, adaptable to many discussions
About XX minutes, usual response to "how FAR is that?"
Side by each, how you'd sit, if you ever used the Davenport in the front room
Packer gear, what you wear day to day
clean Packer gear, what you wear to church service on Sunday, or Saturday night after 4pm (if you're Catholic, doesn't count for Sunday before 4pm).


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was born and raised in NJ, but have lived in Chicago, Pa and spent significant time in Houston, Calgary, Florida, Tennessee and Connecticut, so I'm fairly good at understanding most regional dialects. It is interesting sometimes watching my Filipina wife try to figure out English slang. She learned "proper" English in the Philippines, but no slang is taught.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Tsall good ................


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I didn't mention that I was totally blown away by the see thru spark plug. What a neat thing that is! I've seen and learned a little about tuning an engine "by ear", but that spark plug is AMAZING!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I didn't mention that I was totally blown away by the see thru spark plug. What a neat thing that is! I've seen and learned a little about tuning an engine "by ear", but that spark plug is AMAZING!


Yep.... At $60 a shot now, one of those things where you say "Damn, I wish I had come up with that"..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> FredM..... You probably can understand everything this guy is saying perfectly, but here in MS, he might as well be speaking Martian
> 
> After spending 20 years in the South, I struggle to understand guys from NJ, but I know exactly what "All Y'all means" (that's the plural for your basic Y'all)


Actually Bob , I didn't have the sound on, I was waiting to see him get peppered with pieces of the medium he had for a cylinder head, I will rerun with sound and then make a comment, I will admit that some of the sayings catch me a bit, and to even the score, I will throw some Ozzy slang in my comments just for the heck of it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I run the youtube with sound and I could understand most of what the bloke was saying, apart from one or two words where my tone deafness came into play.


----------

